# Best way to convert a Barnett Cobra into a slingbow



## Jeffrey Chambers (Nov 6, 2015)

Title says it all. What is the best method to convert a regular Barnett cobra into a release powered sling bow?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just shoot the arrow


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe this is more helpful :


----------

